# Opperation Parahybana



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Well a week or so ago My mate Chalky76 brought up a very sick Parhy that had a problematic moult, one of the legs was badly damaged at the joint and loosing lots of hemolymph, I patched up the damaged leg using corn flour. I carefully pipette fed the spider which to my amazment was taking the water after a breaf period.. 4 hours after the spider was back in death curl and the the leg bleeding out again, I repeated the cornflour patch and pipette fed again during the evening and through the night another 4 times or so... the next day the spider seemed to have gained a little strength and was able to climb the width of my hand in order to perch it's self ready for inspection, I noticed at this point that not only was the spider bleeding from the damaged part of the leg but was also bleeding from the joint that attaches the leg to the body.... at this time I had to make a decision to remove the leg completly or continue to stop the bleeding...

ok with a little gritting of my teeth and some gentle manipulation the leg came free without issue, the hole closed immediately and I was sitting with spider in one hand leg in the other and a cheesy grin... over the next day or 2 the spider started to pick up slowly, once again on inspection I could now see the spider was bleeding AGAIN from the joint.. I was lost as to why this had happened with such a good seal, so out came the corn flour and try again.... 

by this time the spider was now starting to wither away again and legs were curling.... The flour was not holding I was getting irate and paula was trying to chill the situation down... Suddenly Eric my lad of 11 says DAD spray on plaster, I looked at him kinda daft for a minute and thought hmmm.... so he took a 2oz pot and sprayed some in it and walks back to me with pot and paintbrush in hand BLESS HIM!! we very carefully painted the joint with the spray plaster solution and glad to say fingers X so far it has held....I also mixed a VERY weak solution of electrolites hoping to replenish some of her lost salts an sugars. I went to have a look at her this morning and she was able to slowly climb onto the bark from the soil unaided... and on inspection the plaster is still holding... 

it's early days but she could just make it  

Here she is, we have niknamed her 7 for obvious reasons  

Damaged leg socket




























This is her as of 10 minutes ago


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Good luck with her, hope she makes it through, & what a clever young lad you have there:2thumb:


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

well you couldnt do much more than that,good to see some people will go to so much effort and not give up.Fingers crossed for her to make it ok.
stu:2thumb:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

That's incredible Noel, best of luck with her!  Out of curiosity, what did you actually use for electrolyte solution???


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

whaaat thats mad, tarantula surgery lol.... hoping all the best for you and the T fella.. got a feeling it'll be just fine


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Ben.M said:


> That's incredible Noel, best of luck with her!  Out of curiosity, what did you actually use for electrolyte solution???


 
20 ml of water 3 grains of salt and 3 of sugar... shot in the dark really. No science to back up my ideas I'm affraid... :2thumb:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> 20 ml of water 3 grains of salt and 3 of sugar... shot in the dark really. No science to back up my ideas I'm affraid... :2thumb:


Oh ok, you should say it more like, 3 standard grains of Sodium chloride plus 3 standard grains of Sucrose (C12H22O11) (so there is a 1:1 ratio of both substances), dissolved in 2 centiliters of water.
It's more sciency : victory: I've just finished my A-levels and most of the coursework basically asked us to explain the simplest things in the most complicated way we could fathom :blush:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Ben.M said:


> Oh ok, you should say it more like, 3 standard grains of Sodium chloride plus 3 standard grains of Sucrose (C12H22O11) (so there is a 1:1 ratio of both substances), dissolved in 2 centiliters of water.
> It's more sciency : victory: I've just finished my A-levels and most of the coursework basically asked us to explain the simplest things in the most complicated way we could fathom :blush:


I'm sadly a mere Landscape designer up to my heels in SH1 most of the time, however scientific or not it was on the hope that it could help the spider or give it significant boost to prolong the chances of recovery... so far it has'nt managed to kill it so maybe, could have done the job....

I checked on her an hour or so ago and she seems to be picking up more by the hour... still early days tho.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like I owe Eric. When the new intake start in Sept I'll speak to one of the SAS dudes and see if I can "acquire" some legitimate shiny kit for him maybe a wire saw, compass or something similar.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

hey chalky its eric that wold be awesome dad did most of it i just said to use spray plaster well yeah that would be SO cool 

There ya go Chalky straight from the fire starter himself... 

Just remember it's early days tho fella. I have seen them go up an down for a couple a weeks and just pop off over night... But I have a formosa that had a bad moult and I did the same, she is ok... just had another moult and lost the damaged leg from the last moult so now it gives her a fresh start with a new leg over time. doesnt really effect her. She is FAST!! even on 7 legs hehe


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice job mate and well done your lad on the suggestion!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Dr Dr3d \o/

Superglue is also a good idea


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Dr Dr3d \o/
> 
> Superglue is also a good idea


This only works if the limb is removed entirely and must be done immediately (before it leaks)...but it is the best way.

Never tried cornflour, but I doubt that would harden to form a proper seal. Perhaps this is what you were experiencing.

The spray plaster sounds fine though. Never used it myself. Have to keep an eye on it incase it comes off : victory:: victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Dr Dr3d \o/
> 
> Superglue is also a good idea


yeah funny really as that was what it was designed for in the begining on humans I believe.... I was out of super glue and even the local shop was too so it was thinking out the box time after the flour failing..


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> yeah funny really as that was what it was designed for in the begining on humans I believe


Wasn't it used in WWII?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Wasn't it used in WWII?


 

The glue is made of cyanocrylate which was first devised in 1942 in a search to make clear plastic gunsights in World War Two. 

*Superglue in Surgery* 
Superglue has also proved to be a life-saver. During the Vietnam War soldiers were issued with tubes to seal stomach wounds in the battlefield.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Superglue is still used today to close wounds as an alternative to using stitches


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck with the little one Noel.


----------



## Nai383 (Nov 12, 2011)

Go spider man!!!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> The glue is made of cyanocrylate which was first devised in 1942 in a search to make clear plastic gunsights in World War Two.
> 
> *Superglue in Surgery*
> Superglue has also proved to be a life-saver. During the Vietnam War soldiers were issued with tubes to seal stomach wounds in the battlefield.


someones been googling:lol2:

how is the little dear today anyway buddy???


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> someones been googling:lol2:
> 
> how is the little dear today anyway buddy???


 
she was brought to the bedroom at 7.30 am by my boy to check the socket, still holding ok, she is walking a little shakey, but we had some fang nomming on my finger today so strength may be getting a little better as the attitude seems to be returning. 

I am still a bit worried tho as they can look to be getting better an just flake out 

Fingers still X'd


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> she was brought to the bedroom at 7.30 am by my boy to check the socket, still holding ok, she is walking a little shakey, but we had some fang nomming on my finger today so strength may be getting a little better as the attitude seems to be returning.
> 
> I am still a bit worried tho as they can look to be getting better an just flake out
> 
> Fingers still X'd


well atleast shes looking a little better, thanks to you and your son: victory: hope she pulls through today.. bless her little cottons..

fingers crossed for ya matey


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Well done Noel..what a great story..i hope 7 makes it.

Found..this..old book...but?? As previously described, tarantula blood contains no coagulants, so that any wound will continue to bleed until the spider dies from its loss. Wounds, particularly to leg joints after a bad moult are fairly common. Some success has been gained by sealing these small wounds with a dab of super glue. The best glue to use is Histoacryl blue tissue adhesive (alfred cox surgical, surrey). This is an aseptically produced super glue for use in animal and human surgery to replace sutures. The sides of the wound are held together with forceps and the glue applied at a rate of only two or three drops per centimetre length.

Unfortunatly i dont know if they even make this anymore ?? ;-(


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

You can get a tube of vet bond from the vets, i have used it to repair bats wings, it works well, and it is kinder to skin etc whilst being flexible.

Good repair job though, i did a similar thing some years ago, and it was fine, i just was a little cautious when it finally came to the moult, as i didnt want it to rupture, but all was fine


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

so Noel, how's the poor little blighter looking today? all good I hope.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Superglue is still used today to close wounds as an alternative to using stitches


Yer it was used to glue my head together when i was hit head on by a car while on my push bike....ok ok yes that explains a few things lol ....

I think it's great reading this sort of stuff it's nice that some folks go that extra mile...hope it pulls through for ya all....


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> so Noel, how's the poor little blighter looking today? all good I hope.


 
Still going, no major changes, still shakey on the feet put she is doing ok so far!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ok all happy endings here we think.... I got the spider out last night to check her over, I carefully pinch grabbed her and she swung her legs around hooked onto my finger and the fangs were out ready :mf_dribble: . Carefully managed to sort the situation with a couple a squeeky bum moments and she was home again.... Wont be picking her up any more now


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> ok all happy endings here we think.... I got the spider out last night to check her over, I carefully pinch grabbed her and she swung her legs around hooked onto my finger and the fangs were out ready :mf_dribble: . Carefully managed to sort the situation with a couple a squeeky bum moments and she was home again.... Wont be picking her up any more now


Nice job mate, well worth the efforts when the results are so positive. I'm sure she loves you for the extra care you gave :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Nice job mate, well worth the efforts when the results are so positive. *I'm sure she loves you for the extra care you gave* :2thumb:


Somehow I dont think so


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> Somehow I dont think so


Yep, she doesnt like anyone!!! How is she doing bigman? Im on a job tomorrow morning but will be back at the weeknd. Hopefully lucky number7 will make it

Thanks again Dr


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Yep, she doesnt like anyone!!! How is she doing bigman? Im on a job tomorrow morning but will be back at the weeknd. Hopefully lucky number7 will make it
> 
> Thanks again Dr


 
Well it's thursday bro and she is still here getting a bit of attitude still a bit shakey tho, I have an idea she did'nt harden off properly on the moult so chances are she scould be a little shakey till next moult..


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok this is the post I did'nt want to make.... She has taken yet another turn for the worst and now going down hill again, chances are we could loose her afterall


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> Ok this is the post I did'nt want to make.... She has taken yet another turn for the worst and now going down hill again, chances are we could loose her afterall


Aww Noel am sorry to hear that :grouphug:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Ohh man 

Fingers crossed that it's just a blip and she bounces back again.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn man, so sorry, if the worse does happen dont feel to bad, you tried real hard, much harder than most would of bothered too.:notworthy:

fingers are crossed she'll recuperate soon


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

hmmm somehow I am not sure, she is here in her enclosure sitting on my desk and altho I am hydrating her she is not doing good... not leaking any fluid so cant fix something, when I have no clue what is wrong... Very frustrating after she seemed to pull through so well...


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> hmmm somehow I am not sure, she is here in her enclosure sitting on my desk and altho I am hydrating her she is not doing good... not leaking any fluid so cant fix something, when I have no clue what is wrong... Very frustrating after she seemed to pull through so well...


yea i could imagine, sometimes its just one of those things, if her body wants to give up there prob wont be much you can do to stop it, but we can all hope and be optimistic for now: victory:

best of luck bud


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Fingers crossed she can pull through again.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

She's in the best hands. Thanks again buddy


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> She's in the best hands. Thanks again buddy


Do you have any other Parahybana? The one I got from you is doing great. If this one doesn't make it, you're welcome to take my one back


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> She's in the best hands. Thanks again buddy


Appreciate the vote of confidence Sir Chalks, sadly I wish I could do more or have the knowledge to help further, i'm lost atm mate..


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> hmmm somehow I am not sure, she is here in her enclosure sitting on my desk and altho I am hydrating her she is not doing good... not leaking any fluid so cant fix something, when I have no clue what is wrong... Very frustrating after she seemed to pull through so well...


maybe somethin in the spray on plaster dont agree with Ts? aww i hope not as your son was bein very constructive with his idea  

Not trying to put a downer on things just throwing an idea idea out there incase someone else decides to use this method.

Hope the T pulls through specially after you have put so much time and effort in


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats gutting news man, she was picking up nicely as well. Hopefully the longer you keep her going the sooner she will enduce a moult and be back to normal...


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ojo said:


> Thats gutting news man, she was picking up nicely as well. Hopefully the longer you keep her going the sooner she will enduce a moult and be back to normal...


 
well you see her Tuesday and she was doing loads better then than she is now fella.... Glad to see you made it back in one piece lol feelin good are ya lolol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Bab1084 said:


> maybe somethin in the spray on plaster dont agree with Ts? aww i hope not as your son was bein very constructive with his idea
> 
> Not trying to put a downer on things just throwing an idea idea out there incase someone else decides to use this method.
> 
> Hope the T pulls through specially after you have put so much time and effort in


 
sad fact is, this could well be the case....

She is still alive but we will see..


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Feeling a damn sight better than i was, next time you get your handcuffs out im running lol!

That truly sucks man, only thing i can suggest is removing as much as the spray on stuff as possible, microwave a bit of toilet roll to sterilise it some-what and super gluing it to the joint so it acting like a bandage and that will also highlight any fluid loss as it'll turn a weird grey colour...


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

UPDATE  


!!Dredlands!! - YouTube


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Brilliant! She looks so much better. Good work


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Well done mate, she really wanted to share those hairs with you


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks peeps 

I'm propper chuffed, will get her on a cricket shortly


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Well done, just goes to show what some care & attention can do,:2thumb:


----------

